# TiVo HD XL question - upgraded to 2 TB internal, but want 1 TB external to work too..



## rwilkins108 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, Sorry if this is a repeat question, while I searched here, I got old or conflicting information and was not able to glean the correct answer.

I've got a TiVo HD XL, it was set up with 1tb internal and 1tb external. The internal died, so I got a new 2tb drive and put it internal. I used MFSLive and an image for that drive. I got that all up and running and put the 1tb external on. It asked me to pair, I said yes, but it never did. 

Searching here I found the following, but don't know if it's true:
- 2.2tb is the max
- internal drive cannot be larger than external

But also saw people saying:
- they have 4tb storage
- use MFSLive/WinMFS to marry B to A

I tried both MFSLive and WinMFS, MFSLive didn't seem to do anything even though the command came back successful, WinMFS did seem to work, but kept causing reboot loops at "Almost There...". When I disconnected the external drive, TiVo recognized that and asked to divorce it. So this seemed to almost work...

Searching more, I see JMFS Live, but didn't see the exact situation I have and I'm leery to try it without asking first. 

Will JMFS Live do this? If not, any other options?

Thanks!
Ron


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

The max size is 2.2TB in combined size. This is a limitation of with S3 HD OS. Technically since it has a 64bit MFS it should be able to do more but this capability is not fully implemented in the OS as of version 11.0m.

Only with the S4 and later can you go beyond that.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm guessing you read articles about premiere XL and thought it meant the HD XL.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jmfs is set up to facilitate copying the internal drive from a Premiere to a larger drive and then do an expansion into the extra space.

The cd boots you into a version of Linux and uses 

ddrescue

to do the copying and then some voodoo comer invented to do the expanding.

It turned out that it could do the same thing for an S3 HD or HD XL, but not for the original Series 3.

However, as long as any S3 is running version 11.0h or later (current version is "m") of the TiVo operating system, you can use WinMFS to successfully do the same.


(however, when using WinMFS or the MFS Live cd v1.4, it's best to do the copying or image restoring, and then check the drive with

mfsinfo

to make sure it's okay, and only then use 

mfsadd

to do the actual expansion.

I would do that, and test the internal in the TiVo, before bringing it back to the PC and trying the A-B marriage thing.

Except that I probably wouldn't be doing the A-B thing in the first place on anything newer than a Series 2 )



If you don't have shows to try to save on that external, I strongly suggest you forgo the increased risk of failure caused by having 2 drives, use a 2TB internally, and repurpose the external as a PC attached drive where you can use TiVo Desktop or one of the open source programs to copy shows from the HD XL that you want to save long term so you can delete them from the TiVo for more room and then copy them back when you want to watch them.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Some more info you need to know:

When you have an external and either drive fails, you lose your recordings since the time you connected the external.

I have had an external fail on me, took it off and the original drive was fine, although only 20 HD Hrs. I have since put in a 1TB twice in its lifetime, with the first one failed.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

While it seems like everybody posting in the S3/HD/Premiere threads has experienced a failure (or talks like they have) of the external expander drives (the TiVo approved ones, the most), or will rant about points of failure, it sure never stopped weaknees from selling dual-drive insane capacity units, and I don't hear about those failing very often.

At the same time that external expander drives are still being slammed in S3/HD/S4 threads, people are migrating their several year old ones from their old TiVos, to their Roamios (losing the content, of course).

It's an interesting phenomenon, just like how people tend to not post about how good something works for them (unless it's aaronwt, as nearly everything he owns seems blessed).

Yet, it seems like a routine occurrence to see such drives being moved to Roamios, after years of service. Where were the good testimonials to balance out the bad ones, plus "passed-on wisdom", of many who have never used one (but have seen all the dire warnings, and point of failure rants), or just had bad experiences over 5 years ago, swearing them off forever, and never using one again?

I tried warning some that moving a 3yr old expander drive from a 2 tuner TiVo was going to work the drive much harder with 2 or 4 more tuners, and accelerate demise. But, it fell on deaf ears, time and time again. Those migrating to Roamios, and taking their expanders with, paint a very different side to this ages old topic. If I bring up cable connection issues I've heard of, they swear no such issue has ever afflicted them.

Too bad it would take too long for Mythbusters to take a crack at this possibly outdated "myth", that may now be just a scary fairy tale, of ages old scary times...

I'm not looking for a fight, or disagreeing about external drives (or the points of failure), only pointing out a confusing turn of how people are speaking about them (real, long-time, and current, users of them).

I have doubts as to longevity, on those with years of operation, plus taking on added workload. But, nobody there wants to hear about it, or will counter with how they actually have multiple externals, and never an issue. Only time will tell on the Roamio front. But, some are past a year since moving a used drive over...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

WD has some early "Black Friday/Cyber Monday" sales going on, for those on their mailing list. Let me know if these links work, or not, for anybody else. The 1TB WD My Book AV DVR Expander is $69.99, with free shipping & extended 60-day return period, using promo code WDCYBERSALE (through online WD store only), through Dec. 1st.

http://archives.subscribermail.com/msg/da64997352284be6aa9beb6f30de375e.htm

http://store.westerndigital.com/store/wdus/ContentTheme/pbPage.Promotions_US_2nd


----------

